# 17 HMR



## Ryan_Todd

i just aquired a 17 HMR and i was wondering what the effective range is for them. i didn't have to pay for it and i don't really know much about them. also what would be a good scope to put on it. i was thinking that a 3-9 power would work well. i plan on using it on jack rabbits. they chew all my bushes around the house. oh one more thing, at what yardage would you reccomend for sighting in the rifle. thanks for any imput.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

for jacks it will work just fine out to 150, its a flat shooting little pill i would say a 4-16 would serve you better. Sight it in for whatever range you usually see the jacks at.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

what are the balistics on a 17. ex. if i sighted it in at 100 yds, how much would it drop at 200. or how wigh would it shoot at 50. also with that small of a bullet, does the wind affect it much in flight.

thanks MT for the responce.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

its actually got a better BC than a .22 mag, so dont worry too much about wind drift unless its really howling or you are taking a 150+ yard shot. 
By remington's site it should drop about 2.5 inches at 150 yards, depending on the specific ammuntion. http://www.remington.com/ammo/rimfire/premier_17hmr.htm


----------



## SniperPride

Site it in at 100yds adjust your scope from that point for other shots.
And MT you say 4-16? I hope you dont mean 4-16x, I dont think you will need somthing that huge, as your effective range isnt even that big. 3-9x should work nicely.
:sniper:


----------



## Blake Hermel

I have a Ruger 17 Hummer, and was taking 100-200 yard shots at PDs the other day, with a 20 knot wind I really had to compensate. It is a light bullet and will wander with wind IMO.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

SniperPride said:


> Site it in at 100yds adjust your scope from that point for other shots.
> And MT you say 4-16? I hope you dont mean 4-16x, I dont think you will need somthing that huge, as your effective range isnt even that big. 3-9x should work nicely.
> :sniper:


I'm not sure what 4-16 you are thinking of, I assumed that the x was implied. I will make sure to write it down next time for your more discriminating eye.


----------



## agrotom

I have a cheap single shot .17HRM and I put a Simmons 3X9-40mm scope on it and its great out to 150 - 200 yards. Instant kills with a head shot every time. Very, very very accurate  It makes the .22 Mag look like pellet gun. :fiddle: It just doesn't get any better than this. :sniper:


----------



## sdeprie

I think I have one of those "cheap single shots." I too think it's great, but haven't swhot it nearly enough. I had a nice 4-12X scope, but replaced with that new sweet 17. (I think it's made by Burris, but not sure.) Sight in at 100 yds, and it has ballistic adjustment out to 300 yds, way farther than I think I would shoot it. I hope ammunition prices come down some more so I can wear that thing out. :lol:


----------



## gunattic

I have to say, I picked up a bolt 17HMR and am I impressed. So accurate! put on a 8.5X25x50 scope and reached out and touched a rabbit.. I was thinking about 200 yds but the fellow that witnessed it said some less than that... maybe 170. I should gps it. I held for his judgement.. 1/2 height of the rabbit high and saw fur fly when I pulled the trigger. must have been hit low as it made it a few yards before it dropped. (I think it was closer to my yardage guesstimate) This gun has just become my favorite 200 yard rabbit getter. Marlin stainless bull, laminate - mueller scope. Those scopes are great for the money. I'll be looking into getting another one next time around. I've even found an after market adjustable trigger for the gun.. the one thing that needs fixen.


----------



## nick

I have a Marlin .17 also, the trigger is easy to lighten up.
Take the bolt out of the action, Take the action out of the stock.
Remove the e-clip on the trigger pivot pin and take out pin.
The trigger and a spring about 1/2" long will come out.
Go down to the local hardware store, Ace Hardware is where
I went, and get a spring made from .023 dia wire.
The factory spring is made from .032 dia wire.
Cut the new spring to length and re-assemble your rifle.
You will get a much lighter pull for about 65 cents.
If you want to spend more, I have heard that there are
aftermarket triggers for this rifle.


----------



## gunattic

as I haven't ordered a trigger for the gun yet.. maybe I give the spring a go over the next few days. thanks for the info.


----------



## mr.trooper

It shouldnt mater that much what ammo you shoot. the difference betweene brands in just the difference betweene batches of ammo. all 17 HMR ammo is made at the same factory on the same equipment, and then shped off the remington/CCI/hornady for them to put there labels on it.

They may have slight diferences in velocity and possibly an unnoticible amount in their BC, but the results will be the same for all type of ammo. just buy whatever is cheapest.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The ammo means quite a bit in the .17, the v-max does a lot more damage than the TNT's as they shred much faster.


----------



## mr.trooper

Im taking that this is from experience? because alot pf people that own them, and tested all 3 tyes of ammo have said that there is no difference.

i dont know. i havnt used on myself. might be nice to get one sometime though.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

mr.trooper said:


> Im taking that this is from experience? because alot pf people that own them, and tested all 3 tyes of ammo have said that there is no difference.
> 
> i dont know. i havnt used on myself. might be nice to get one sometime though.


In accuracy there is little, in terminal preformance there is a big difference.

http://www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm


----------



## zogman

MT 
Thanks for the link. I just bought a 17HMR the czek varmiter. I can't wait to get in the field to try it out.


----------



## Longshot

This round is affected by wind quite a bit. 10-12 mph wind when I first got mine was 3"-4" drift. If sighted in at 100 yards, and you have target turrets, click 4" for 200 yards. I have a 6.5-20x Nikon Monarch on mine.

Here's a picture.
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... pic_id=708


----------



## iwantabuggy

I'd recommend sighting in as this table shows- .9 inches high at 100 yards.

Neil

17HMR 
Muzzle Velocity	2450 fps 
2 Inch Vital Zone 
Max P.B. Range	140 yards 
Max P.B. Zero	126 yards 
DISTANCE	PATH	VELOCITY
10	-0.90	2382
20	-0.40	2315
30	0.00	2249
40	0.40	2184
50	0.70	2120
60	0.90	2057
70	1.00	1995
80	1.10	1935
90	1.00	1875
100	0.90	1817
110	0.60	1760
120	0.30	1704
130	-0.20	1650
140	-0.80	1598
150	-1.50	1546
160	-2.40	1497
170	-3.50	1449
180	-4.60	1403
190	-6.00	1359
200	-7.60	1317


----------



## Ace25

Nick, I have a Marlin 22 LR and noticed that the trigger was a little heavy too. Mine is a bolt action, I removed the trigger from the gun and found 2 sprigs that were easily replaced. I think it lightened the pull a little, but certainly not very much. I actually found that the large spring in the bolt that strikes the firing pin is the one that seems to affect trigger pull weight. I don't think I want to go to a lighter spring on that one? I'm assuming that the firing pin wouldn't be struck with the same amount of force if I changed that spring. I actually wound up taking out both small springs on the trigger, and I only noticed a slight improvement in pull. I would assume that a completely different trigger would be needed to bring the pull down to 2-3 lbs.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Ace25



nick said:


> I have a Marlin .17 also, the trigger is easy to lighten up.
> Take the bolt out of the action, Take the action out of the stock.
> Remove the e-clip on the trigger pivot pin and take out pin.
> The trigger and a spring about 1/2" long will come out.
> Go down to the local hardware store, Ace Hardware is where
> I went, and get a spring made from .023 dia wire.
> The factory spring is made from .032 dia wire.
> Cut the new spring to length and re-assemble your rifle.
> You will get a much lighter pull for about 65 cents.
> If you want to spend more, I have heard that there are
> aftermarket triggers for this rifle.


----------



## nick

I don't have a trigger pull scale but it feels like the trigger is
lighter with the weaker spring I installed. I agree though,
to get the best trigger possible, you would have to go with 
an aftermarket trigger. If you go on the Rifle Basix website
and click on "downloads", you will see that the trigger that 
they offer has an adjustable weight of pull spring and 
also a screw to adjust the engagement of the trigger
to the sear. I might go that route in the future but,
for the time being, the 65 cent spring from Ace Hardware
is better than what the rifle came with.


----------



## Ace25

Maybe the .17 trigger is a bit different than the .22? I actually tested mine out the other day. I think I'm going to put the springs back to the originals. They seem to affect back pressure on the trigger more so than pull weight. With the weaker spring in, I noticed that if you cycled the bolt action quickly, sometimes the trigger would not cock. However if you leave the bolt open for a split second for the weaker spring to move the trigger all the way forward, then it would cock and allow you to fire another round.

These are just my findings on the marlin 22 bolt action 980s. http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/ ... 2/980S.htm


----------



## Gohon

gunattic said:


> as I haven't ordered a trigger for the gun yet.. maybe I give the spring a go over the next few days. thanks for the info.


Go over to Rimfirecentral.com and search in the Savage section and there is a article with pictures of trigger work using a specific springe from a papermate ball point pen. Eccept for the shim section these instructions work for the Marlin also. I have a Savage .17HMR and a Marlin 22 Mag and after doing the trigger mods as instructed both guns have a beautiful light, crisp trigger pull.


----------



## craigb

I bought a ruger m7717 2 years ago. I have shot the gun many times, around 900 rounds give or take 50. Best kill was at 200 yards, ground hog in its jaw instant kill. I just bought a harrington richardson ultra varmint in 223 rem. So far my 17 hmr outperforms as far as accuracy is concerned but is'nt that everything?


----------



## Bore.224

17 Hmr is in my opinion a very specilized cartridge, seems real good for the small stuff Ig rats ,squirrel, chipmonk etc etc. But I will take the 22 Mag over it anyday more applications. Hey in the field in the northeast making 200 yard shots on rabbits and such is almost unheard of. Maybe in the great wide open of the west this cartridge "17 HMR" makes more sence.


----------



## gunattic

out here in the plains... a 200 yrd shot is nothin for sure. Wide open spaces are the norm... and flat as a table top in most places. I can see for miles and miles..... and the clean air doesn't hurt either!


----------



## Gohon

Bore.224 said:


> 17 Hmr is in my opinion a very specilized cartridge,


I agree though I'm not sure I would throw in the word "very". For varmints up to about jackrabbit size out to 200 yards, it is great and the low noise is a plus. The 22 mag is what I grab if the critters are a little larger and the range is kept to 150 yards or less. I don't consider either round adequate for coyote though I know there are those that say the use it for that. Personally I think the .223 is as light as one should go for coyotes. Anything that is going to be ate (like squirrels) should be left to the 22 mag or just a 22 LR as the 17HMR is just to destructive.


----------



## Bore.224

I dont know how true this but I have heard stories about the .17 HMR taking several shots to put down a large raccoon?! If this is true I would put the word Very in front of specialized! of course this could have been bad shooting but I have never needed a second shot at old bandit with the 22 mag. Futhermore 30 grn cci +v 2200 fps out of a 22 mag Vs 17 grn at say 2600 hey the 22 mag is not that far off. If you think about all the options you can get with the 22 mag 30grn-50grn the .17 HMR does not make much sence. But hey the .17 HMR is pretty cool and I can understand its following , when you get right down to it its all about the FUN!


----------



## gunattic

bore.224.. It's taken me several shots to put down beavers with the .17.. not bad shooting either.. with head shots they've just kinda been knocked delerious and more shots have been needed. I've seen this 3 times now and I no longer look to the .17 for anything the size of or bigger than a beaver or as tough as one, but oh is it deadly on small varmints or birds!! And soooo accurate.


----------



## Bore.224

Thanks gunattic , guess the story about the racoon and the .17 HMR must be true.


----------



## sdeprie

Remember, the name of the game with the 17 HMR is Frangible. Until there is a bullet that will hold together better than the ones we have now, it's not a great choice when you need penetration. like through bone. I know, there are soft spots in the head, but it doesn't need to be fery far off to miss that soft spot, so all you get is a slap up side the head, which will knock them silly, but not put 'em down. Don't know if we'll ever get that. It was DESIGNED to be frangible. It has its place, but head shots don't seem to be the best choice with the 17.


----------



## Gohon

> I dont know how true this but I have heard stories about the .17 HMR taking several shots to put down a large raccoon?


I don't doubt that a bit as a raccoon is a tough animal. That's why I limit myself to rabbit size game with the .17HMR. Raccoon size game and it is the 22 mag for me. I've heard of guys claiming they shoot coyotes in the head and a few even claim to make heart shots on them with the .17HMR at 100-150 yards and drop them. Now I'm not going to tell them they are full of it but I do stick my tongue in my cheek. But I do love to pop those crows and prairie dogs out at the 150 and even 200 yard range and the .17HMR seems to make it so easy. Even if a person see's no need for the .17HMR, it is a good excuse to buy another gun......


----------



## Longshot

Gohon said:


> Even if a person see's no need for the .17HMR, it is a good excuse to buy another gun......
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more! :beer:


----------



## desilejf

8) Interesting reading. I just bought the Savage 17 HMR today at noon. I have competed in NRA Bullseye, Metalic Sillouete, hunted big game and feel fairly accomplished at most of the shooting sports.
I found something truely fascinating yesterday, having sent my scopes out to custom shops like precision reticle and now Leupolds shop it seems this getting the scope right is a definite learnable skill.
Basicly fine tuning your cross hairs for focus on a blank white wall is the most important trick. Then between 9 yds and 40 yds you recalculate every yard on the range rings on the front of the scope. Do a little head bob next time you mount that rifle. If the cross hairs stay on your object then you have no paralax. If they move you must go back and recalculate that distance to the target. This only works on 12 power or better. We were surprised and I have baled a Tasco out of its jail cell and tuned it up into a really nice scope that hits the mark whereever I put it. I'm not saying I am keyholing at 150 but what a difference the tuning makes. Takes about 4 hrs with the scope off the gun.


----------



## Plainsman

That is very interesting. You should start a post called scope tuning and ask others for their pet tricks with scopes. I enjoyed informative posts.


----------



## desilejf

8) Haven't got the time and someone would file a law suit for pledgerism, but the information really interested me, I sent a Leupold scope to Precision and got a turrett put on a two min dot and superfine crosshairs. I have it on a match barrel TC .22.
I never knew what it was that made it so accurate. My Tasco super something was so miserable I quit long range pistol sillouette, but other guys could shoot the same equipment fine.
I still have the scope, sold the 7mmTCU, oh well, I read this info I am giving and it made a world of difference, the range marks were so out of shape that you could never hope to mount the scope the same way twice, it was ,,,I could hit a VW bug at 250 yrds but the ram got tough.
Anyway hope some one finds this helpful, got alot a varmints out there.
http://users.bestweb.net/`ateamh/a%20Parallax%20adj.htm

http://larrywillis.com/tip015.html

If I screwed these up, get loud and I'll fix it.

JD


----------

